# Retinopathy



## DiabeticDave (Jun 8, 2009)

Well Thursday 1530hrs, I will be smiling for the camera!!. Ongoing argument with my significant other.......I'm saying I have blurred vision, and my eyes are red, she's telling me it's all in my mind, but does agree, that my eyes look red. I feel that my eyes have deteriorated over the last 3 years, and I have had to have a change in reading glasses 3 times.

According to the Pamphlet, you can improve the blurring with laser surgery, I accept this is not a cure, but the alternative doesn't bare thinking of.

Then again, maybe Debbie is right, and it's all in the mind


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2009)

good luck with it say cheese lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Well Thursday 1530hrs, I will be smiling for the camera!!. Ongoing argument with my significant other.......I'm saying I have blurred vision, and my eyes are red, she's telling me it's all in my mind, but does agree, that my eyes look red. I feel that my eyes have deteriorated over the last 3 years, and I have had to have a change in reading glasses 3 times.
> 
> According to the Pamphlet, you can improve the blurring with laser surgery, I accept this is not a cure, but the alternative doesn't bare thinking of.
> 
> Then again, maybe Debbie is right, and it's all in the mind



Hi Dave , good luck , I hope all goes well . I do sometimes get blurry vision if

my levels have been erratic but after a few days its back to normal.


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

Hope you get the right outcome tomorrow! Let us know how things go. Bev


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah!!!!........but my levels are good (I think). Average 6.5 fasting....9.8 after last meal, and they're pretty standard. They've come down a wee bit since I started eating properly...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Ah!!!!........but my levels are good (I think). Average 6.5 fasting....9.8 after last meal, and they're pretty standard. They've come down a wee bit since I started eating properly...



Brilliant levels Dave , whats your secret ? I can just hope to get levels like that ...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Well Thursday 1530hrs, I will be smiling for the camera!!. Ongoing argument with my significant other.......I'm saying I have blurred vision, and my eyes are red, she's telling me it's all in my mind, but does agree, that my eyes look red. I feel that my eyes have deteriorated over the last 3 years, and I have had to have a change in reading glasses 3 times.
> 
> According to the Pamphlet, you can improve the blurring with laser surgery, I accept this is not a cure, but the alternative doesn't bare thinking of.
> 
> Then again, maybe Debbie is right, and it's all in the mind



Dave, I had very poor eyesight for 6-8 weeks after diagnosis due to my previous high sugars, and it took a while after that for me to feel that my eyesight had returned to what it was before. Also, a few people have mentioned getting dry or sore eyes due to diabetes, so it may be a combination of these factors that is affecting you now. Hopefully, they will find nothing amiss with the retinal scans and it will just be a matter of time before your eyes feel comfortable again.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Dave, I had very poor eyesight for 6-8 weeks after diagnosis due to my previous high sugars, and it took a while after that for me to feel that my eyesight had returned to what it was before. Also, a few people have mentioned getting dry or sore eyes due to diabetes, so it may be a combination of these factors that is affecting you now. Hopefully, they will find nothing amiss with the retinal scans and it will just be a matter of time before your eyes feel comfortable again.



Now there's comforting words........that's why I love this site, you learn something everyday!!

Can you help me pick some lottery numbers!!.....lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Now there's comforting words........that's why I love this site, you learn something everyday!!
> 
> Can you help me pick some lottery numbers!!.....lol



Dave pm me those numbers when Northerner tells you them ok


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 8, 2009)

Blurry vision, I have the same quite regularly, but never for long periods mind. 

I'd say my levels are similar but certainly not better. 

I'm convinced it's to do with my levels and maybe some days straining in front of a pc. When I last went to the opticions they said I didn't have red eyes compared to some!

How long do you stay blurry for?

Anyway hope it sorts it self out soon.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2009)

Hope your eyes are better and the retinopathy scan gives you some re-assurance. 

I get blurry vision if my levels are up or I don't sleep well or I'm not feeling too brilliant, but it passes.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Hope your eyes are better and the retinopathy scan gives you some re-assurance.
> 
> I get blurry vision if my levels are up or I don't sleep well or I'm not feeling too brilliant, but it passes.



Yep I'm like that today , I'm in the 18's and blurry visison is here arghhh 

I've already had my eye check so I know all is well. Try not to worry too much

though Dave , when you've had your eyes done they usually tell you that the 

results will take a few weeks to come through to your doctor , mine took just 

over a week to come through.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yep I'm like that today , I'm in the 18's and blurry visison is here arghhh
> 
> I've already had my eye check so I know all is well. Try not to worry too much
> 
> ...



Last tine I got my eyes done I asked for the results to be sent dierctly to me because my doctor aint good at passing on information, I then took a copy down to him.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Last tine I got my eyes done I asked for the results to be sent dierctly to me because my doctor aint good at passing on information, I then took a copy down to him.



Hey good idea , I wish Id know you could do that !!! my Doctor is rubbish


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, im not sure if laser surgery does anything for reading, i thought it was just for long distance? 

Anyway a friend had it done a few years ago and he is great now, gone from really bad to no glasses at all. 

Julie x

PS i have an actifry too, they are fab but be careful when washing the lid the tabs used to hold it closed break off really easily. Sausages are great done in it but my fav is potato wedeges with cajun spices! yummy!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi, im not sure if laser surgery does anything for reading, i thought it was just for long distance?
> 
> Anyway a friend had it done a few years ago and he is great now, gone from really bad to no glasses at all.
> 
> ...



Hi Julie, the laser surgery to treat retinopathy is different to that used to cure long/short sight, they are quite different procedures. I think someone said you can't have the sight-correction treatment if you have diabetes as they aren't covered for it insurance wise.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Julie, the laser surgery to treat retinopathy is different to that used to cure long/short sight, they are quite different procedures. I think someone said you can't have the sight-correction treatment if you have diabetes as they aren't covered for it insurance wise.



thats me buggered  then ....im slightly shortsighted . i dont wear glasses though , only sometimes for driving


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Julie, the laser surgery to treat retinopathy is different to that used to cure long/short sight, they are quite different procedures. I think someone said you can't have the sight-correction treatment if you have diabetes as they aren't covered for it insurance wise.




Oh i see! lol, sorry still learning. xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Oh i see! lol, sorry still learning. xx



No problems - there's an awful lot to learn! The laser sight correction thing, as I understand it, corrects the lens of the eye. Retinopathy, on the other hand is concerned with blood vessels on the retina. There is a part of the retina called the macular, and this can be affected by diabetes. What happens is, when sugars are high for an extended period, the tiny blood vessels can become clogged. The wonderful human body will try and get round this by creating new blood vessels, but unfortunately, these new vessels can interfere with this crucial region (the macular), and if untreated can lead to blindness. The 'unwanted' blood vessels can be zapped by laser to prevent this happening.

If I've got any of that wrong, I'm sure someone will correct me! I think it's worth knowing the mechanisms of these possible complications, as I think understanding what happens can help our resolve, or remove some of the fears.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> No problems - there's an awful lot to learn! The laser sight correction thing, as I understand it, corrects the lens of the eye. Retinopathy, on the other hand is concerned with blood vessels on the retina. There is a part of the retina called the macular, and this can be affected by diabetes. What happens is, when sugars are high for an extended period, the tiny blood vessels can become clogged. The wonderful human body will try and get round this by creating new blood vessels, but unfortunately, these new vessels can interfere with this crucial region (the macular), and if untreated can lead to blindness. The 'unwanted' blood vessels can be zapped by laser to prevent this happening.
> 
> If I've got any of that wrong, I'm sure someone will correct me! I think it's worth knowing the mechanisms of these possible complications, as I think understanding what happens can help our resolve, or remove some of the fears.



Well done sir.........A*

Next week we do Algebra, start swatting


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Well done sir.........A*
> 
> Next week we do Algebra, start swatting



Oh my! That's a complication I hadn't heard of!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok........forget the Algebra, something interesting for you all





'Stewardesses'    is the longest word 
typed with only the left hand. 

And 'lollipop'    is the longest word typed 
with your right hand. 

No word in the English language rhymes with 
month , orange, silver, or purple.  

' Dreamt' is the only English word that ends in the letters 'MT.   
(Are you doubting this?) 

Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears 

never stop growing. 

The sentence: 'The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog' 
uses every letter of the alphabet.  

The words 'racecar,'    'kayak'    and 'level'  are the same whether they are read left to right 
or right to left (palindromes). 

There are only four words in the English language which end in 'dous': tremendous, horrendous, stupendous, and hazardous. 

There are two words in the English language that have all five vowels in order: 'abstemious' and 'facetious.' 
(Yes, admit it, you are going to say, a e I o u) 

TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters only on one row of the keyboard.   
(All you typists are going to test this out)

A cat has 32 muscles in each ear.

A goldfish has a memory span of three seconds 
(Some days that's about what my memory span is.) 

A 'jiffy' is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second.  

A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes. 

A snail can sleep for three years.   
(I know some people that could do this too.!) 

Almonds are a member of the peach family. 

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain. 
(I know some people like that also .  Actually I know A LOT of people like this!) 

Babies are born without kneecaps.  They don't appear until the child reaches 2 to 6 years of age.

February 1865 is the only month in recorded history not to have a full moon.  

In the last 4,000 years, no new animals have been domesticated. 

If the population of China  walked past you, 8 abreast, 
the line would never end because of the rate of reproduction. 

Leonardo Da Vinci invented the scissors

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite!  

Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated. 

The average person's left hand does 56% of the typing.  

The microwave was invented after a researcher walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar melted in his pocket.   
(Good thing he did that.) 

The winter of 1932 was so cold that  Niagara Falls    
froze completely solid . 

There are more chickens than people in the world. 

Women blink nearly twice as much as men.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Oh my! That's a complication I hadn't heard of!



OH.... Nooo  me too ... Ive flunked the Diabetes exam lol


----------



## runner (Jun 10, 2009)

"There are more chickens than people in the world."

Its a subtle plot - they're going to 'egg' us one day.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

runner said:


> "There are more chickens than people in the world."
> 
> Its a subtle plot - they're going to 'egg' us one day.



ha ha ha pmsl @ that


----------



## runner (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha pmsl @ that



Pleased about that - I've just worked out what pmsl means - had a laugh at that!  (I'm a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to text-speak)


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Guys and Gals.........welllllllllllllll.....I have survived having acid dropped in my eyes, and having very bright lights blasted into them. My young lady had a quick look on the computer, and said, that in her opinion, everything is OK. 

She went on to say, that she loves Blue eyes, and that I was very handsome, and that she would like to marry me.........her name was Kate Bush...anyone know of her?????


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.........welllllllllllllll.....I have survived having acid dropped in my eyes, and having very bright lights blasted into them. My young lady had a quick look on the computer, and said, that in her opinion, everything is OK.
> 
> She went on to say, that she loves Blue eyes, and that I was very handsome, and that she would like to marry me.........her name was Kate Bush...anyone know of her?????



Sigh! I wish she'd stop masquerading as a retinopathist! Glad to hear it went OK Dave!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.........welllllllllllllll.....I have survived having acid dropped in my eyes, and having very bright lights blasted into them. My young lady had a quick look on the computer, and said, that in her opinion, everything is OK.
> 
> She went on to say, that she loves Blue eyes, and that I was very handsome, and that she would like to marry me.........her name was Kate Bush...anyone know of her?????



Umm was she ugly with big ears and bushy hair ??? if so umm maybe a Moderator would know ???


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2009)

glad it all went ok dave x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

runner said:


> Pleased about that - I've just worked out what pmsl means - had a laugh at that!  (I'm a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to text-speak)



ha ha well you gave me a laugh with the getting egged comment so thanks for that ... pmsl


----------



## runner (Jun 11, 2009)

Eye eye Dave, well done!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm was she ugly with big ears and bushy hair ??? if so umm maybe a Moderator would know ???



Oh dear a-m, I think you must be suffering from the same eyesight problems as Bev. Thankfully, Dave's eyes checked out fine, as he could see what a vision of loveliness had tested his eyes...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear a-m, I think you must be suffering from the same eyesight problems as Bev. Thankfully, Dave's eyes checked out fine, as he could see what a vision of loveliness had tested his eyes...



Oh thank you so much for the concern over my vision Northerner , but I have only recently had my eyes checked and have no problems at all . I would strongly advise Dave and your good self to get a second opinion though as YOU BOTH seem to be suffering from quite worrying signs of vision damage , please do not take risks with your vision !!! Take it from me and also Bev that Kate Bush is a frightening sight , as you will soon see when you have your vision corrected.. Good Luck !!! please do not be too alarmed when you see her clearly for the first time.... although she cant sing they do say she is quite harmless.


----------



## runner (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear a-m, I think you must be suffering from the same eyesight problems as Bev. Thankfully, Dave's eyes checked out fine, as he could see what a vision of loveliness had tested his eyes...



That's funny, didn't you just mention something about a dog?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh thank you so much for the concern over my vision Northerner , but I have only recently had my eyes checked and have no problems at all . I would strongly advise Dave and your good self to get a second opinion though as YOU BOTH seem to be suffering from quite worrying signs of vision damage , please do not take risks with your vision !!! Take it from me and also Bev that Kate Bush is a frightening sight , as you will soon see when you have your vision corrected.. Good Luck !!! please do not be too alarmed when you see her clearly for the first time.... although she cant sing they do say she is quite harmless.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


>



HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh thank you so much for the concern over my vision Northerner , but I have only recently had my eyes checked and have no problems at all . I would strongly advise Dave and your good self to get a second opinion though as YOU BOTH seem to be suffering from quite worrying signs of vision damage , please do not take risks with your vision !!! Take it from me and also Bev that Kate Bush is a frightening sight , as you will soon see when you have your vision corrected.. Good Luck !!! please do not be too alarmed when you see her clearly for the first time.... although she cant sing they do say she is quite harmless.



I was Wuthering about your eyesight myself megirl, our Catherine, is a very fine lady. I'll have you Running Up That Hill, to see the King of the Mountain, you know, the Man with the Child in His Eyes.

So Don't Give Up Northener, she has her fans.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I was Wuthering about your eyesight myself megirl, our Catherine, is a very fine lady. I'll have you Running Up That Hill, to see the King of the Mountain, you know, the Man with the Child in His Eyes.
> 
> So Don't Give Up Northener, she has her fans.



I think it's just jealousy from some of the female members Dave - they know Kate has first call on my magnificent legs, and they simply can't bear it!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I was Wuthering about your eyesight myself megirl, our Catherine, is a very fine lady. I'll have you Running Up That Hill, to see the King of the Mountain, you know, the Man with the Child in His Eyes.
> 
> So Don't Give Up Northener, she has her fans.



HA HA HA YES SO IT SEEMS DAVE , ALTHOUGH THEY ALL SEEM TO BE MEN OF A CERTAIN AGE , WITH VISION PROBLEMS . AH BLESS


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I think it's just jealousy from some of the female members Dave - they know Kate has first call on my magnificent legs, and they simply can't bear it!



Dont say that !!!! boo hoo hoo , there really is no hope for us girls then ?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA YES SO IT SEEMS DAVE , ALTHOUGH THEY ALL SEEM *TO BE MEN OF A CERTAIN AGE *, WITH VISION PROBLEMS . AH BLESS



If I told you I had a thing for the following:-

Susan Hampshire
Susan George
Barbara Striesland
Goldie Hawn
Felicity Kendel

Would that date me......I am a member of their fan clubs.....sad arn't I


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> If I told you I had a thing for the following:-
> 
> Susan Hampshire
> Susan George
> ...



Haha! Susan George definitely, I'd add another Susan - Penhaligon (Bouquet of Barbed Wire), and certainly Felicity! Also probably Amanda Donahoe, Claire Grogan...hehehe, I can remember when Deirdre was the hot young chick in Corrie!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> If I told you I had a thing for the following:-
> 
> Susan Hampshire
> Susan George
> ...



Well the Good News is that I dont think your vision is as bad as Northerners , Goldie Hawn is Lovely


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 11, 2009)

http://imagecache.allposters.com/images/pic/MMPH-E/171907~Susan-George-Posters.jpg 
this susan george? yep she's hot


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> http://imagecache.allposters.com/images/pic/MMPH-E/171907~Susan-George-Posters.jpg
> this susan george? yep she's hot



Ahem... what is it with all you girls thinking other women are hot !!????

I am getting worried now


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> http://imagecache.allposters.com/images/pic/MMPH-E/171907~Susan-George-Posters.jpg
> this susan george? yep she's hot



That's the lady! Eee, by gum! (As we say oop North!)


----------



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

That is too cool (the woman being called kate bush)


----------

